# Can't reply to private message



## scott in kc (Mar 14, 2006)

When I hit "submit" on my reply, I get an "invalid session" error. I've logged out, cleared my cache and cookies, logged back in (three times now) and still get the same thing. :x 

Note to Dutch, your pizza recipe is on the way if I can get past this bug!!


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 14, 2006)

Got my msg sent by sending new msg and not using the reply to the orig. Still can't get that to work.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 14, 2006)

Brother Scott, I had the same problem when I tried to reply to your PM "Invalid Session". I hit the "Back" button to where I posted my reply; highlighted  and copied it. Hit the "Back" button again to your PM; hit the Reply button again then pasted my reply in the reply box and hit "Submit" and it worked.jMaybe there is a hiccup with the server~


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 14, 2006)

One of the most common problems I've seen with NOT being able to send a PM is to be missing information in a REQUIRED field.

Make sure there is a TITLE in the SUBJECT line and that you have specified a USERNAME to send it to.

NOTE: CAPS are not yelling.


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 14, 2006)

Dutch, took several tries, but got the msg to you sent.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 14, 2006)

OH, now that just ain't right...

The pizza looks great!  8) Where's the recipe?  :lol: 

'Course you knew that was coming.


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob, posted recipe in breads section, move photo there as well.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Scott! :D


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 22, 2006)

Still having issues with PM's. Both responses and sending originals.

Any ideas?


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 22, 2006)

Check your messages Scott, i sent you a pm. I think the problem resides on your machine, I will try to help you out and get you up and running.


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 22, 2006)

BDV, I was just able to respond to your PM and the one I couldn't make work this morning without a problem :?   Not being exactly the "geek" type, I'm a little mystified why without changing anything, I had such trouble earlier and now every thing works. FM I guess?


----------

